# Opening of spring turkey



## Ray D (Mar 18, 2017)

I had the opportunity to guide a buddy of mine on his first Osceola hunt. Great morning to be in the woods.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 18, 2017)

I need to become a buddy of yours! Congrats to your friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 18, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I need to become a buddy of yours! Congrats to your friend.


Lol. He invited me up to North Carolina last spring and he put me on a great bird. I was glad I could return the favor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2017)

Awesome picture and results. I am so jealous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 18, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Lol. He invited me up to North Carolina last spring and he put me on a great bird. I was glad I could return the favor.


youre welcome here! lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> youre welcome here! lol


I'll be right there....don't start without me!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats on the bird Ray!. I have to admit though.. turkeys and palm trees is not something I'm accustomed to seeing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 18, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Congrats on the bird Ray!. I have to admit though.. turkeys and palm trees is not something I'm accustomed to seeing.


Thanks Scott. It seems whenever someone kills an Osceola, that are not from Florida, they either want orange trees or some type of palms in the background. We even had a few native bromeliads show up in the picture.


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Lol. He invited me up to North Carolina last spring and he put me on a great bird. I was glad I could return the favor.


Ray , you seem to be the man of the hour. LOL Congratulations on the bird.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 27, 2017)

What Scott said! Palm trees and turks! Awesome Ray thanks for sharing. Here it is mesquite and turks. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

